# bottles from site of 1908 fire chelsea mass.



## ob815 (Jan 29, 2011)

my buddy has his own construction company, anytime he comes across some bottles he puts them aside for me, this past fall he was doing some new construction in chelsea mass. and was digging up all kinds of stuff with the backhoe, an oldtimer watching the digging tells him there was a massive fire here in 1908 that burned several blocks to the ground and everything was leveled and buried claims his father helped put the fire out. i got about 130 bottles out of there, don't know the value of any of them but there's some nice bottles


----------



## ob815 (Jan 29, 2011)

JOHN McCORMACK & CO. 282 TO 290 NORTH ST BOSTON,     -      BRADDOCK WRITTEN ON THE OTHER SIDE


----------



## ob815 (Jan 29, 2011)

DR J. HOSTETTER'S STOMACH BITTERS


----------



## ob815 (Jan 29, 2011)

H & J PFAFF BREWING CO. BOSTON REGISTERED 1894   AND   PURITAN BREWING CO. 306 COMMERCIAL ST.BOSTON MASS . WIENER BEER


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Mike,

 This is me pulling up a chair and staying tuned. Sounds great. More bottles, less door, please. 






 "After the big fire of April 12, 1908, Chelsea, MA; from a postcard published by N. E. Paper & Stationary Co., Ayer, Massachusetts. This shows Chelsea Square looking north up Broadway, with Chelsea Trust Co. Building in center, and Odd Fellows' Building at right." From wiki-Chelsea.


----------



## ob815 (Jan 29, 2011)

MILLER'S GAMECOOK WHISKEY BOSTON


----------



## ob815 (Jan 29, 2011)

1 EDWARD HEFFERNAN WHOLESALE WINE & LIQUOR MERCHANT NO. 88 PORTLAND ST. BOSTON MASS  2. C.S. KEITH FITHCBURG MASS   3.COLD SPRING BEVERAGE CO. LAWRENCE MASS.


----------



## ob815 (Jan 29, 2011)

EKLUNDS JUNIPER BERRY EXTRACT  WORCESTER, MASS


----------



## ob815 (Jan 29, 2011)

BROMO SELTZER  EMERSON DRUG CO. BALTIMORE MD


----------



## ob815 (Jan 29, 2011)

ON ONE SIDE WE HAVE -" POTTER DRUG & CHEMICAL CORPORATION BOSTON, MASS. U.S.A."  ON THE OTHER SIDE "THE CUTICURA SYSTEM OF CURING CONSTITUTIONAL HUMORS" THAT ONE STUMPED ME ANYONE HAVE A GUESS ON THAT. I LIKE THE BENT NECK.


----------



## ob815 (Jan 29, 2011)

DR. WISTAR S  BALSAM OF WILD CHERRY SETH W FOWLE & SONS BOSTON


----------



## ob815 (Jan 29, 2011)

CHATTANOOGA BOTTLING CO CHATTANOOGA TENN


----------



## ob815 (Jan 29, 2011)

NO EMBOSSING ON THIS ONE BUT VERY COOL TOP AND BOTTOM


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 30, 2011)

> EKLUNDS JUNIPER BERRY EXTRACT WORCESTER, MASS


Some are definitely post fire. The cokes are obvious. Are they dated? 
 The quoted part is cool. I wonder it that was an extract for bathtub gin?[][]
 The Wistars is great as they all are.


----------



## ob815 (Jan 30, 2011)

i put the cokes in the first pic. because i was going to ask how to date them but forgot,  all the bottles where together and came from the same area but i would imagine people who lived nearby and workers rebuilding and even cleaning up threw their used beverage containers in the debris pile i'm sure it took years to rebuild, from what i read it was a massive fire.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 30, 2011)

I always figured that Chelsea would be a prime area for privys. 2' off the top won't help much there though.
 As for the cokes if they say 1915, 1923 or just patent info can narrow that down for you some.


----------



## ob815 (Jan 30, 2011)

HEY COWSEATMAIZE CHECK OUT THE THREAD "DRINK COCA COLA" ON THE SODA BOTTLE ACL AND LABEL FORUM, I WOULD SAY THE BOTTLES ARE FROM ONE OF THESE THREE GROUPS 1887-1890, 1898-1902, 1903-1931 THE BOTTLES FIT THESE THREE DESCRIPTIONS WITH THE LITTTLE SQUARE BETWEEN COCA AND COLA  AND NO TRADE MARK IN THE TAIL OF THE "C". I ALSO POSTED A BETTER DESCRIPTION OF THE BOTTLES UNDER TWO COKES ON THE SODA FORUM.


----------



## ob815 (Jan 30, 2011)

hey cowseatmaize disregard previous post just found out hobbleskirts didn't come out until 1916 oh well live and learn


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 31, 2011)

> ON ONE SIDE WE HAVE -" POTTER DRUG & CHEMICAL CORPORATION BOSTON, MASS. U.S.A." ON THE OTHER SIDE "THE CUTICURA SYSTEM OF CURING CONSTITUTIONAL HUMORS" THAT ONE STUMPED ME ANYONE HAVE A GUESS ON THAT.


 
 Hey Mike,




Thanks Matt.

 A sibling of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "CUTICURA SYSTEM OF BLOOD & SKIN PURIFICATION  POTTER DRUG & CHEMICAL CORPORATION BOSTON,U S A"

 "Cuticura soap is an antibacterial medicated soap, in use since 1865 manufactured by Potter Drug and Chemical Company. Cuticura soap has been in use, and is relatively unchanged, since 1865.
 1852 The original company, Weeks and Potter of Boston, was established to market medicines and remedies. These included the "Cuticura System of Curing Constitutional Humors".
 George Robert White, an employee at the company since a child, who eventually owned it, is credited with inventing the name Cuticura.
 1908 The British Medical Journal investigated the advertising of nostrums for the treatment of skin diseases. As reported by the American Medical Association, it was implied that Cuticura soap could be effective in the treatment of syphilis when prepared as an internal remedy known as Cuticura Resolvent. The medical community considered the proposed remedy to contain insufficient potassium iodide to be effective in the treatment of the disease.
 1914 The Good Housekeeping Magazine ran an analysis of a large number of household products including Cuticura soap. They concluded that Cuticura was: "A good grade of soap containing a small quantity of prussian blue and probably a little phenol. Prussian blue has been recommended for skin diseases. Excessive claims made for Cuticura as to the prevention and treatment of skin eruptions, are not warranted by its composition."
 1922 George Robert White died leaving $50,000 dollars to be used as a memorial to himself, which was built in Boston.

 The Potter Drug and Chemical Co was the successor to Weeks and Potter.
 2000 The American company had been taken over by the German company Henkel, but Cuticura Laboratories Corporation reintroduced Cuticura antibacterial soap, and such like."




From.


----------

